# useless tests



## rsmontpetit (Aug 19, 2002)

I have had all these tests done, and still nobody knows what I can do to ease the discomfort. I will go for a few days where I use the bathroom non-stop, then I will not go at all for a few days. Then,like now, I use the bathroom a couple of times, but am constantly bloated and suffering from terrible cramps. I am a city bus driver, and as of late, I have missed a lot of time from my job. I tell them that I sometimes am in the bathroom for up to a half hour at a time, and am not able to just pull my bus over and leave for that length of time. Also, I am so bloated that none of my pants fit me.Anyone out there go through the same? If so what should be the next step?Signedrsmontpetit


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The tests rule out things that are not IBS. They do not really tell you what to do to treat symptoms, unless the symptoms are do to a different disorder.If they are all normal, then it is IBS.If you click on the "drugs" in the blue bar above it will give you a whole list of treatments.If your doctor is not interesting in treating your symptoms, run, do not walk, to find another doctor.There are lots of treatments, many of them are prescription only and if they haven't even suggested doing anything for your symptoms you need to find a different doctor.I would think that at least they would want to try out some antispasmodics, or have you try Imodium to control the diarrhea or Questran, or something, anything but just say the tests are normal, bye.K.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Basically, unless you happen across a diagnostic genius who will order upthe exact right test and be able to decipher it correctly, most of us wind up jumping through a lot of medical hoops.Unfortunately, there's just no other way to get to the core of the problem.You either jump or suffer with no treatment or even worse, suffer with the wrong treatment.The body is a complicated mechanism.sometimes figuring it all out is a bit of a challenge even for the Doctors.Take care and breathe deep and just keep thinking that this one more test brings you closer to resolve.And yes, like it was mentioned previously, there should be some meds available to help make your quality of life more comfortable until they hone in on the right problem.If you are not getting "inbetween" help and relief,get on doen the road to a more compassionate doctor.Kamie


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Today, I had to have one of those silly tests done.







My GI and I both know I have been IBS for years and it is now damage to the outside of the bowels (from adhesions) causing my worsening problems. But he wanted to do a full run of tests on me "just to be sure" and I went along with it. My colonoscopy a while back didn't show anything. Today I had an endoscopy. I was much less worried about it, than the colonoscopy. Afterwards, my GI came in and said in a surprised voice, "We found something." Seems my esophagaus and stomach have inflammed places with "bumps". Not an ulcer, doesn't look like cancer, he took a biopsy to check for a bacteria. Friday, I'm scheduled for a barium upper GI. Suddenly.......it doesn't seem so "useless".


----------



## rsmontpetit (Aug 19, 2002)

I only mean that the tests are useless, if one must go through a battery of them, just to be told that there is nothing the doctor can do. I have had an ultrasound, a barrium enema, a colonoscopy, and still no one knows what to do! Tests are great, if something is found and able to be corrected!


----------

